
Ask HN: What is the best cloud region to serve Japan and Australia? - garganzol
Currently we have two web servers that serve America and Europe. The servers are at East US and Ireland, they are shown as blue dots in the map:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;IboyDCu<p>This simple configuration serves us well. However, Japan and Australia turned out to be very lucrative markets for us. If you take a closer look at the provided map, you&#x27;ll see that those locations have a lot of red dots indicating some uncomfortable latency &gt; 200 ms.<p>What is the best location for a third web server to serve Japan and Australia well?<p>The list of available regions to choose from: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;YXxRxrY<p>Southeast Asia region looks like a natural choice, but maybe someone has deeper experience with that area?
======
krn
Singapore is the best cloud region in Asia, if you want to cover the entire
continent. Like no other location, it puts you within 100ms from Dubai, Tokyo,
Sydney, New Delhi, Bangkok, Taipei, Seoul and Hong Kong[1].

[1]
[https://wondernetwork.com/pings/Singapore](https://wondernetwork.com/pings/Singapore)

------
gjmulhol
I have had good luck using SE Asia (in our case Singpore) for serving the
region. The undersea cable map
([https://i.redd.it/eo6248sth0pz.png](https://i.redd.it/eo6248sth0pz.png))
shows that it is probably your best bet, but as magicbuzz says, it is likely
too far for anything where latency makes to pay a major price, which is most
things these days.

------
magicbuzz
You won’t get low latency in Australia without having a server somewhere in
the country, usually Sydney. If you’re using https, TLS has a number of round
trips to complete handshaking and users will see a lot of benefit from lower
latency.

------
QuinnyPig
Tokyo region is non-trivially more expensive than Sydney, which may factor in.

